# FreeBSD Link local communication issue



## hrsahu (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi,

I need one more help on link local address communication. I am not able to ping the link local address of the FreeBSD machine.

Laptop (Windows XP IPv6 enabled) <-----------------> < rl0 interface > FreeBSD Router

Sending an ICMPv6 request from the laptop to the FreeBSD link local (fe80::21f:d0ff:fe40:8bbd) address

```
[cmd=>]ping6 fe80::21f:d0ff:fe40:8bbd%5[/cmd]

Pinging fe80::21f:d0ff:fe40:8bbd%5 from fe80::224:7eff:fee0:6b51%5 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Reply from fe80::224:7eff:fee0:6b51%5: Destination address unreachable.
Reply from fe80::224:7eff:fee0:6b51%5: Destination address unreachable.

Ping statistics for fe80::21f:d0ff:fe40:8bbd%5:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
```

My existing rc.conf

```
ipv6_gateway_enable="YES"
rtadvd_enable="YES"
rtadvd_interfaces="rl0 re0"
```

I have a rtadvd.conf file.

Regards


----------



## kpa (Jun 12, 2013)

What does `ifconfig rl0 inet6` show? Does it show IFDISABLED? If so you have to mark the interface as IPv6 capable, easiest is to just put this in /etc/rc.conf:


```
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
```

You can enable the interface without rebooting or restarting any services by doing:

`ifconfig rl0 inet6 -ifdisabled`


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2013)

When pinging the link local address do not add the %5. It's not part of the address but is used to indicate from what interface.


----------

